# High Cascade anyone?



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I was on the fence but I was a little bit worried when I looked at some of the snow base numbers for this year. I could totally be wrong but it looks a little below average and I'd likely do one of the last 2 sessions.

I did go last year and it was a lot of fun, I definitely learned a lot but not as much as I'd likely unrealistically hoped. When I add in the air fare from the east coast it seems a bit pricey at ~3k for 6 days riding.

Plus they've really changed the format of the kids camp which would have not had my son in the same town even if he were to come too.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Just finished season 3 yesterday. It was a blast and the instructor was very helpful. Everybody was riding extra hard and it's definitely a place you go when you are already know how to ride snowboard and looking for improvements as well as learning new tricks.
Also, a lot of pros go there in the summer and I was lucky to bump into some of them also watch them rip.
Will definitely go again next summer.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice, flatlander goes to the hillz. My daughter when she was a kid loved going to windells in the summer. Maybe next summer, drive out and dirtbag the parking lot all summer.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Saw videos of Casey Willax coaching High Cascade, so jealous! I wouldn't want to spend that much now... but I would have loved to have my parents pay for it (if I snowboarded when I was younger ) :grin:.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

speedjason said:


> Just finished season 3 yesterday. It was a blast and the instructor was very helpful. Everybody was riding extra hard and it's definitely a place you go when you are already know how to ride snowboard and looking for improvements as well as learning new tricks.
> Also, a lot of pros go there in the summer and I was lucky to bump into some of them also watch them rip.
> Will definitely go again next summer.


For adult session, do they offer lodging with bulkbeds or you have to get it by your own? Very keen in trying next year.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Saw videos of Casey Willax coaching High Cascade, so jealous! I wouldn't want to spend that much now... but I would have loved to have my parents pay for it (if I snowboarded when I was younger ) :grin:.


I watch his vlogs too. He rips!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Saw videos of Casey Willax coaching High Cascade, so jealous! I wouldn't want to spend that much now... but I would have loved to have my parents pay for it (if I snowboarded when I was younger ) :grin:.


You can choose coaching only which is what I did much cheaper that way.
I got a friend in Portland so I was crashing his place.



LALUNE said:


> For adult session, do they offer lodging with bulkbeds or you have to get it by your own? Very keen in trying next year.


They have three different packages.
One includes lodging at government camp.
One is everything but lodging so you still get all the after activities but you pay for your own lodging.
The last one is coaching only if you have your own plans.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Saw videos of Casey Willax coaching High Cascade, so jealous! I wouldn't want to spend that much now... but I would have loved to have my parents pay for it (if I snowboarded when I was younger ) :grin:.





emt.elikahan said:


> I watch his vlogs too. He rips!


Yea he and Tim Humphries were making some videos tossing cameras.
I saw Scott Lago, Red Gerard, Ben Ferguson, Danny Davis, Kyle Mack, and other pros just hanging out at the park.
We were at the Burton store by Goverment Camp having some after party and Ben Ferg and bunch of other people walked in and introduced themselves and just hangout with everyone else.
I spotted Tim Humphries on the rope tow and we just started chatting on the lift about making videos and stuff. Super chill dude just super excited about snowboarding.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I went last year, not this, but here's my quick take on lodging and a bit more.

Everything but lodging is like $300 cheaper than all inclusive. That comes in probably about 500-1000 cheaper than if you were to lodge yourself in Government for a week.

If you lodge you're in an 8 person per floor townhouse. They're fairly nice and comfy kitchen, deck, and living area wise with the exception of sleeping quarters which tend to be 4 people to a 10x8 or so room, 1 bunk bed, two singles for sleeping and not enough room in them for 2 people to stand in at once.

Each one has 2 of these bedrooms with one being slightly larger than the other, I was in the smaller as we were split 4 male, 4 female and opted to give the gals the larger. Probably not coincidence that they housed us 40+ year olds all in one place with the mixed company. The downside? Well lets see, 4 exhausted middle aged dudes who have just downed a few beers each night = snore fest. I ended up sleeping in the living room on the couch. If I did it again I'd perhaps bring a decent sleeping bag and camp it on the deck if I were on the top floor.

Sadly by the last day only one of the females were left standing with 1 concussion taking one out, 1 possible dislocated hip taking out another and I forget but maybe another concussion on the 3rd.

Government Camp is a nice little town. Basically 1 bar in it that you chill at from after dinner to whenever. I quickly got into a routine of get back around 3pm, grab a cobra dog which really are about the best dogs I've had, walk the town and grab me water/gatorade from the general store. Then dinner and bar and crash by 11. The youngins obviously were back much later.

What I would have done differently is rented a car. But that's me. Mostly because at least when I went the bus ride there sucked and took forever, but worst of all if you have an early flight out expect to be tossed on a possible 2am bus back to the airport.

Plus some of the night dinners/activities weren't really for me. The younger crew was thrilled about meeting the Capita team for a cookout dinner in the middle of the woods. Me? Eh? Whatever. 

I had an awesome time in general though and the real reason I didn't think too hard on going back this year was that they have moved the kids camp a few miles away so my son wouldn't have been in the same town as me.


----------

